# Scardy Chickens



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

I have 3 children, 10, 7 and 3 years old. When we got our chicks in June, I didn't let me kids hold the chicks too much. My 3 year old is a bit of a terror. She chases the chickens around in the yard. I have hand fed our girls a few times but mostly they stay away from us or run when we come out back. I am sad because I always pictured our girls bring friendly with us. Did I do something wrong? Can it be reversed?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

No, you did nothing wrong. That's the way chickens are supposed to act and it's normal for them to see you as predators. Some people are able to make lap chickens out of their chickens and that's all well and good if you go for that sort of thing, but not all chickens like that human contact and it's certainly not natural behavior for chickens. 

Kids running, waving their arms and chasing chickens are a little terrifying to prey animals, so you'd have to have the children sit quietly and offer feed to the chickens in a calm manner before they'd make friendly with you. Some breeds never will, some breeds are more inclined to be moochy and friendly. 

What breeds do you have?


----------



## chicalot (Jun 5, 2013)

If you can get your kids to sit with you and toss out small pieces of bread or treats, the chics will start running to you for their treats...that's about as good as it gets as far as being pet-like. Once they associate someone with food then they are your shadow. I have to nudge my chics away with my feet when out until they realize there's no food. My 4 year old can chase our chickens and 2 minutes later be swarmed by them if he has bread.


----------

